# LG P698 Rooting and upgrading to ICS



## pradeeppwins (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Friends
Any body can suggest me how to root my LG P698 2.3.4 and upgrade the ROM to 4.0?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2012)

We already have a guide for this- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1561649-post2.html

Although not sure if the dual SIM uses normal Custom ROM?


----------

